# Blackwater Extract



## Fishking320 (Jan 31, 2005)

Can anyone tell me if its good to use this in a piranha tank. I think ive seen some mention of it somewhere on this site. It def lowers PH but from what i read in the Piranha Info pages on here, Red bellies like a ph of 6.5-6.8. Any comments?


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

i have used it afew times and it is actually really good for them
because it contains alot of minerals and vitamins that are good for their health.

if you use it remeber to take the carbon out of your filter (if any) because the carbon will absorb it all within a day or less.


----------



## Fishking320 (Jan 31, 2005)

not really possible to take the carbon out of my filter. I have an eheim 2215 with not cut off valves or anything so its a big project to get inside the filter. I clean it like every six months.

Any comments on the PH factor?


----------



## hrdbyte (Feb 2, 2005)

I use it all the time and it works wonders. for one it darkens the water and the piranha's feel more comfortable in darker water and already mentioned it contains vitamins and minerals. my advice start using it now and dont forget two add more during water changes...


----------



## BruceLee420 (Nov 19, 2004)

i personally like it cause it seems to help my plants and fish but maybe im wrong but whutever.... my filters take it out in a day but f*ck it... it seems to do good to my tank!


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

so you have to remove carbon so it wont go away? ima try it


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

i perfer to use peat moss over black water extract. but to each is there own









peat moss is also cheeper. heh


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

true, peat is also much more concentrated, I do use BWE on all my tanks.


----------



## Fishking320 (Jan 31, 2005)

when you guys say you use peat do you mean you add it as a layer in the filter?


----------



## FrontMan (Feb 7, 2005)

The other question would be why are you using the peat and BWE?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

FrontMan said:


> The other question would be why are you using the peat and BWE?
> [snapback]897114[/snapback]​


It sinks the pH (which makes the tank water resemble soft, acidic Amazonian water more), and it makes your water a bit tea-colored, which may have a calming effect on your piranha's (they don't like bright light - makes them feel exposed and vulnerable).


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> FrontMan said:
> 
> 
> > The other question would be why are you using the peat and BWE?
> ...


True, but more importantly IMO is that calcium and magnesium both bond to the surface of peat, since calcium and magnesium are the two components of hard water, it greatly softens the water in your tank, which is more similar to the piranha's natural water conditions.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

I use just the peat. I removed the carbon from the bag it came in, and replaced it w/ peat. One thing I observed after the fact was my female silver dollar was chasing the male all over the tank. I was thinking it may be breeding behavoir. If you are gonna try breeding, the peat helps a lot.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > FrontMan said:
> ...


I didn't know that - thanks


----------

